# Docs Goofy Jigs



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone over here got a hook up on getting these. Went to his site and none of the dealers listed have a working site. Almost out and needing to order more....


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Mike--Call these places and tell them Mookie from The Ledger in Lakeland told you to call.

I found two places in the Tampa Bay area that said they would do mail order. One has the Doc's Jigs and teasers:

Mastrys
St Petersburg Florida Fishing Tackle

Phone: (727) 896-8889 
1700 4th St S, St Petersburg, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area
Category: Fishing Tackle - Dealers

And this one has the Silly Willy Jigs.

Dogfish Tackle

Phone: (727) 393-2102
8750 Park Blvd., Seminole, Florida
Pinellas County Florida, Tampa Bay Metro Area
Category: Fishing Bait & Tackle

The Silly Willy Jigs are virtually the same and work just as well. They actually make better teasers than Doc. They have better hooks much like the custom ones my Asian friend Lee (Aquaholic) makes. He is the pompano master down here in Tampa Bay. We call him Grand Master Lee. LOL


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks mook i will give them a call. they are a little known secret around here....


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

SIlly Willy's are the best. You can take the teaser of the loop knot and attached it to your leader. Moves more and you get more pomps hits on the teaser


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I have been looking to get some of these jigs. Can someone suggest what sizes would be best? Thanks in advance.


----------

